# yemiyon mu?



## FlyingBird

What does it mean 'yemiyon mu'?

Why does it say 'yemiyon mu' and not 'yemiyor musun'? 

What is difference?

i guess it mean 'don't you eat' but is there also another meanings?


----------



## Kurosakii

It is a different dialect and gramatically wrong.


----------



## Black4blue

It is colloquial/street talk.
_-(i)yorum / -(i)yom
-(i)yorsun / -(i)yon
-(i)yor / -(i)yo
-(i)yoruz / -(i)yoz
-(i)yorsunuz / -(i)yonuz
-(i)yorlar / -(i)yolar_


----------



## FlyingBird

if i understood good, yemiyon mu and yemiyor musun is the same thing but guy said yemiyon mu because its shorter? why he didnt say yemiyor musun, would that sound weird?

Also what did he mean when he said that? You can hear this in *oğlum bak git* youtube video.


----------



## Kurosakii

FlyingBird said:


> if i understood good, yemiyon mu and yemiyor musun is the same thing but guy said yemiyon mu because its shorter? why he didnt say yemiyor musun, would that sound weird?
> 
> Also what did he mean when he said that? You can hear this in *oğlum bak git* youtube video.



Almost no one says yemiyor musun.
It is usually yemiyo musun, but some say yemiyon mu. Dialect. Accent.


----------



## FlyingBird

Kurosakii said:


> Almost no one says yemiyor musun.
> It is usually yemiyo musun, but some say yemiyon mu. Dialect. Accent.


ok, and please can you tell me why he said like that? He didnt ask him if he eat or no, but they were argue and he said that


----------



## Kurosakii

FlyingBird said:


> ok, and please can you tell me why he said like that? He didnt ask him if he eat or no, but they were argue and he said that



I just watched it. That little brat didnt say yemiyon mu, he said yemiyo mu. He dares the guy to hit him.


----------



## shafaq

In that context it is short of slang&rude "*götün yemiyo mu?!*" which means "don't you have guts !?" (to hit me); which contains challenging and degradation at the same time.


----------



## samiozsoy

In aegean region you may as well encounter "yemiyomun", another form bearing the same meaning but morphologically very different.


----------



## srhat

You can also hear yiyonuz mu / yemiyonuz mu as second person plural. These are all colloquial variances and they are semantically equivalent


----------

